# 4 Corners tonight - Aussie Stock Forums featured



## Colonel Flagg (25 March 2019)

On tonight's 4Corners it showed the ChCh gunman as a member of Aussie Stock forums.

ferretbiter was his membership name


----------



## bellenuit (25 March 2019)

He hasn't posted since 2011. All his posts are stock/finance related except for this one in which he introduced himself to ASF:

_Hello guys and gals,
My name is ferretbiter, 20 years old, personal trainer/group exercise instructor/fitness instructor from grafton NSW ( don't worry if you have never heard of it, no-one has).

Recently came into contact with a bit of capital due to the passing away of my father.
Really don't want to lose the money as he paid for it with 30+ years of his life.

Have dabbled in mutual funds for 1 year now, been trading stocks for around about 5months, first 4 stocks returned 15-25% profit.Last 3 stocks lets just not talk about.
There's only one thing I know about stock trading and investing, and that is: I know absolutely nothing.

But I'm willing to learn and have a long time to do it.
Though sooner is better then later :.

P.S. Anyone looking for some nutrition/fitness advice, fire away_


----------



## Colonel Flagg (25 March 2019)

The quote ABC picked out 



ferretbiter said:


> I agree with:there is more to life then money.But while ever I work I do not have time to do what I truly enjoy doing, playing video games, snorting coke and hiring strippers


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 March 2019)

Colonel Flagg said:


> On tonight's 4Corners it showed the ChCh gunman as a member of Aussie Stock forums



Was it just matter of fact reporting? As in they said he was a member of ASF, went to xyz gym, liked eating apple pie and wore Nike shoes?

Or was being a member of this forum portrayed negatively in any way?

Last thing we need is anyone trying to draw a link between share investing and mass shootings etc?


----------



## greggles (25 March 2019)

The ABC has put it on YouTube already.



Start watching from 17:10.


----------



## PZ99 (25 March 2019)

They obviously lifted data from his computer.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 March 2019)

bellenuit said:


> He hasn't posted since 2011. All his posts are stock/finance related except for this one in which he introduced himself to ASF:
> 
> _Hello guys and gals,
> My name is ferretbiter, 20 years old, personal trainer/group exercise instructor/fitness instructor from grafton NSW ( don't worry if you have never heard of it, no-one has)._




Wow i actually remember that.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 March 2019)

There is no such thing as bad publicity ?


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2019)

Didn't he hit it big with an investment? 
Bit(something)?


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2019)

Joe did you scrub his posts, or the feds tell you to scrub them?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Joe did you scrub his posts, or the feds tell you to scrub them?




I haven't been contacted by anyone in relation to ferretbiter's posts. Not even the media. The posts are all still there completely intact. None have been removed. 

I wasn't aware of who ferretbiter was until this evening when I  saw this thread.


----------



## moXJO (26 March 2019)

> Just a youngster looking for advice from those a bit older,wiser and most importantly wealthier than me. Looking to decide on a future, having trouble getting advice from others around my, mainly because of repeated catch-phrases such as "whatever makes you happy" and "there's no wrong decisions when it comes to your future".Hodgepodge!! So the options are as follows. 1.Stay a personal trainer and look to expand my local business, whilst trying to scope bargains in real estate/stocks. +'s Takes little effort and its what im doing right now. +'s very cheap to live in my current area. -'s small town population and low socio-economic status means very little base for a large business in PTing. 2.Stay a personal trainer and move to a larger city where there is a far larger user base, and generally get paid double my current hourly rate.(One personal trainer gets 400 per hour(not bad work if you can get it) +'s I have experience personal training and am far better qualified and educated then most Pt's out there, especially those who have done an online course.Thus should be able to find some work fairly quickly. +'s Bigger city=more opportunities when it comes to real estate. -'s hate large cities, freakin grid-lock traffic urggh. -'s current pt market in the bigger cities is over saturated. -'s Cost of living in most large cities is extremely high. 3.Join the airfield defense guard.Part of the Australian air force. + good pay at the start and increases quickly. + do not have to rely on others for cash income, job security likely very high. + get paid to be fit, which I enjoy. +Good benefits and tax benefits. +get to see the world....or at least some middle eastern desert filled with people trying to kill me.Maybe this isn't a plus.... + possible increase in rank to officer status, good pay even better benefits. +safer then most ground troops, may just sit back in Australia wandering around an airfield watching the f-14's fly in and out. -Fly all over the world, never have time to check on real estate/stocks. -Could be killed, many times over. -Hated by most people my age.Don't think I mind really. 4.Join army as a PT.Most of the benefits above.  +Less pay, more safety. +I have experience in this field. +Have a few mates on the armed forces. - Unlikely to see the world. 5.Study at TAFE/UNI and become Become a real estate agent. +Get great knowledge on real estate pricing and valuing. +get access to great deals before the public. +am interested in real estate. +Very high job security (people will always need somewhere to live right?) +Reasonably high pay rates depending on performance. -Could end up being terrible at selling houses. -Takes time at UNI/TAFE until I receive any financial return. -Housing market could slump, thus lack of income. -Bit of a 9-5 job.You get what I mean. 6.Study at TAFE/UNI to become a financial advisor. +get great know of the stock market and other investments. +Can use that knowledge for profit. +Relatively good pay. -Performance based, I might suck. -Commision based, paid to take risks with people mullah. -Have to study at TAFE/UNI, a while before I see any returns in profit. -With the stock market and investing, who knows what could happen, QE3 anyone? Lastly 7.Start a web-based company designed to bring all the "ladies of the night" around Australia onto one website. A site where users can search for women in their area, providing "services".Searches can be done by height,body type, hair colour, eye colour, ethnicity, location and services rendered.: Clients pay on site by credit/debit card/bank deposit/pay pal before making a booking. I take a 15-20% cut on profits. +I don't think this has been done before, its just crazy enough to work . +A large userbase of working girls out there, all working by themselves relying on ads in newspaper classifieds to get them by. +Relatively cheap idea that could have massive returns. +People are more likely to book online then risk the shame of being seen walking into a brothel. -Absolutely out-there, I've got no experience and no idea how to get this going. -May have already been done. -No-one is going to believe me until I get the website set up. -May be laws and regulations against this activity. Believe it or not I'm entirely serious on that last one. So thought/advice anyone?



I remember this post.
A waste of a young man, a waste of 50 lives. Destroyed families and god knows how much pain for the community. All for what?
Just outright stupidity. 
Fcuken frustrating.


----------



## PZ99 (26 March 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> I haven't been contacted by anyone in relation to ferretbiter's posts. Not even the media. The posts are all still there completely intact. None have been removed.
> 
> I wasn't aware of who ferretbiter was until this evening when I  saw this thread.



It's a bit unfair they didn't even contact you prior to airing the story then.

And how on earth could anyone connect his posts from 8 years ago with white supremacy ?


----------



## Macquack (26 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> I remember this post.
> A waste of a young man, a waste of 50 lives. Destroyed families and god knows how much pain for the community. All for what?
> Just outright stupidity.
> Fcuken frustrating.



"That person" appeared quite intelligent. He had mapped out seven possible career options. However, he chose career number 8, kill 50 innocent people and if I am lucky enough not to get shot, then rot in jail for the rest of my natural life. Did he brainwash himself?


----------



## qldfrog (26 March 2019)

countless people do commit suicide or even murder suicide killing their own family and babies as they believe it is the last option by any twisted reasoning.
He might have seen that as the last option.
I do not think he is an idiot, maybe by hiding issues be it islam, biased feminism unbalance and man hating, under  a relentless barrage of media propaganda, and with no legitimate way to express, we are pushing young males into radicalism and such horror.
Take any paper explaining the rise of islamist radicals among disaffected migrant youths in Europe, replace these by disaffected young white males in the west and you will find eerie parallels.
We need to regroup as nations (a word which the left hates so much), stop tribalism and we could see some solution to radicalisation be it jihadists (I doubt but at least less of them) and white supremacists, and the west could even move forward.A ray of hope ....


----------



## grah33 (26 March 2019)

can't believe it


----------



## Miss Hale (26 March 2019)

How the heck does 4 Corners get this information? I understand that the police would know but how does the media get access to it?


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> How the heck does 4 Corners get this information? I understand that the police would know but how does the media get access to it?



Good question. It is reasonable to think any inflammatory commentators are being investigated unbeknownst.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 March 2019)

That is a very good question. Unless another member reported to the police that ferretbiter identified himself I can't see any other way they would get it apart from a police leak, which would be illegal I think.


----------



## Macquack (26 March 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> How the heck does 4 Corners get this information? I understand that the police would know but how does the media get access to it?



Miss Hale, you are being watched!


----------



## Miss Hale (26 March 2019)

Macquack said:


> Miss Hale, you are being watched!




I don’t doubt it, I own a Jordan Peterson book after all!


----------



## moXJO (27 March 2019)

Computer history,  IP address, email, Internet provider,  google history. Doesn't take long to find out about a person.
Sometimes a journo will be privi to a police case.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> Computer history,  IP address, email, Internet provider,  google history. Doesn't take long to find out about a person.
> Sometimes a journo will be privi to a police case.




I agree, if you have the authority you can get the info quite easily. Journo's should not have this authority. 

Having watched the show now I think the police gave out this info along with a lot of other stuff for public consumption (like his posts from other forums, FB etc.).  Don't think the ASF info added anything really, so one wonders... why?


----------



## Logique (27 March 2019)

Very concerning, there are some questionable ethics at play here. Question is, by who?


----------



## moXJO (27 March 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> I agree, if you have the authority you can get the info quite easily. Journo's should not have this authority.
> 
> Having watched the show now I think the police gave out this info along with a lot of other stuff for public consumption (like his posts from other forums, FB etc.).  Don't think the ASF info added anything really, so one wonders... why?



I haven't watched the show. Was it structured as a time line of his life? 

Did they come up with a decent theory of his radicalization?


----------



## moXJO (27 March 2019)

We gave up freedom of privacy long ago.

Sometimes they sanction a jorno to be allowed on a case with the Investigators. I'd say they deemed it within public interest. Possibly a jorno investigated something  that cops didn't want let out and was allowed access to other info for their silence..


----------



## Miss Hale (27 March 2019)

moXJO said:


> I haven't watched the show. Was it structured as a time line of his life?
> 
> Did they come up with a decent theory of his radicalization?




Part of it was a time line of his life, other parts were 'experts' telling us why he became like he did, other parts of it were interviews with locals who were caught up in it in various ways (mosque attendees, local residents etc.). I doubt we are being told the full story though.  The reason he had money to invest was because his Dad died from mesothelioma and there was a compensation pay out.  

Not really a decent theory as to his radicalisation IMO. The ususal stuff; loner, fat kid who didn't fit in at school, grew up in a mono culture, started hanging out online with white supremacists. All a little too pat for my liking.


----------



## qldfrog (27 March 2019)

Interesting.It has been said he traveled in Europe recently, including France. Anyone doing that and getting out of the tourist track will definitively discover shocking realities.Should not lead to becoming a killer but you would definitively realise the gap between reality and what the overall media story tells you.
I believe that as long as the media and our politicians hide the problems for ideology purpose, whatever these might be,  and pretend to live in their pink bubble, we are fostering extremism:
no trust in the political process: see brexit and where we are 3y after the people voted out;
see the latest changes to the senate to ensure dual party hegemony
see Trump and the cabal against him by the opponents going to the level of treason IMHO,
and read your paper/watch your news..
Rage and hate is just a natural consequence for the few wolves among the lambs.
But I do not expect any such introspection from the culprits.Let's blame Anning and alt right sites


----------



## Miner (27 March 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> I haven't been contacted by anyone in relation to ferretbiter's posts. Not even the media. The posts are all still there completely intact. None have been removed.
> 
> I wasn't aware of who ferretbiter was until this evening when I  saw this thread.



That person has definitely participated in many forums and made points from years. Now seeing his first post I also remember it but could not believe 8 years have passed.
As a vintage one thing comes to my mind there could be many misdirected young persons in our society. Often they do not get the right mentoring or more correctly wrong advise to lead them into point of no return. No disrespect for age but lessons learnt at young age are not good enough to tell them or change their egos to be aligned on track.
One of my voluntary tasks has been for last two decades to help people who needed. I spend lot of time for Engineers Australia and now for couple of years going to different secondary schools to mentor the year 11-12 students and their parents (yes they have no clue on career path even have lots of money to spend or waste) in career expos from Engineers Australia. It gives me enormous satisfaction reflecting from the glowing faces of those children after my interaction.
Why I am sharing this because many of us are probably doing the same thing and sometimes it is important for newbies on this forum also to give some helping hands to get encouraged and be constructive .
Sorry for long verbosity but it is something I am passionate about - growing the youth generation.


----------



## IFocus (27 March 2019)

Miner said:


> Sorry for long verbosity but it is something I am passionate about - growing the youth generation.




Fantastic "investment" Miner


----------



## lindsayf (27 March 2019)

Per the show..he did witness an islamic terrorist attack in Sweden (with fatalaties including children) IIRC.  That could have been formative for him?


----------



## qldfrog (27 March 2019)

was not aware but could definitively have pushed him over the edge


----------

